# 1/32 21st century Corsair



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

Details! We need details!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

What do you need to know?I bought the kit at Wallyworld for 10 bucks and painted it with Tamiya Acylics.Fit was great !


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

I need to go to the store and get me an aircraft, they look awesome when they're finished. Probably even better hanging from the ceiling, very well done!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## TNCAVSCOUT (May 22, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

nice paint job and review.

Max Bryant


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great! I have a Revell version F4U1 waiting in the queue. Love those Corsairs. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Straight from the box, the 21st century kits make great desktop models. With a little work, you can make a decent showpiece out of them.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

That is awesome.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!Not bad for a 10 dollar kit!


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if their kit line is done? I was hoping to see any number of new kits, especially American subjects, since there was only the Corsair.


----------

